# no backlight on my Kindle ?



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe it's hiding somewhere, but I don't see how to turn on a backlight to read in the dark on my Kindle. Have to use a flashlight, which seems counter-intuitive with an electronic reader. Am I missing something?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No e-ink devices have back lights.  That's why their easy on the eyes, where as backlit LCD causes eye strain.

That said, some do prefer backlit screens (i.e., those reading often in dark areas who don't want to hassle with a clip on booklight) and there are some LCD e-readers out there, as well as tablets like the iPad.  So you may have bought the wrong device for your needs.  If so, no biggie as Amazon has a 30 day trial period where you can return for full refund if you don't like the Kindle.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope not missing anything. The Kindle does NOT have a backlight. It's eInk and just like paper you have to use a booklight. The point is that it is like paper, not a computer screen.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Is that a serious question? A flashlight? Is that how you read paper books with a flashlight  . No table lamps in the house  

Ok seriously now. E ink cannot be backlit, its opaque. No light would be going through. I think Sony tried a model where they put in a side light, but I don't remember it getting good reviews. 

I am eternally thankful that the Kindle or other e ink devices are not backlit. I would not be able to read if they were. I can be on the computer, but again that is not reading for hours detailed words looking pretty much at one spot. One always looks around the screen or elsewhere. 

The Nook Color is a LCD based device if that is preferred. I am sure other tablet style mini computers like are coming out in 2011 to compete with that and the larger Ipad. 

To me the invention of e ink is the best invention since well I don't know  . 

Turn on your light like you did with paper books, get a booklight or get a computer tablet based thingy.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies ... even the snarky one, Atunah. My Kindle was a gift, and I do enjoy it. Just thought there might be an option for some kind of backlight to read in bed while the wife is trying to sleep. I do get quite enough eye strain with writing on a laptop and working with computers for a living. Still ... not having to use a flashlight for that little bit of reading time in the dark would be cool. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Try it a while, see if you like it with booklights and such. 

For the future, e ink won't have backlight since it wont work. But I am keeping my eye out for the dual screens. The Adam is coming out and you basically have 2 displays on the tablet. Backlit and then a reflective type for using in sunlight and it has no backlight and saves battery. I would love to have a laptop/tablet like that. That way there is an option. 

The e reader device market is really taking off now so its exiting. As long as they still make non backlit devices that is. Otherwise I would be out of luck.  


eta: Snarky maybe, but so was your flashlight comment  . Nobody reads with flashlights. I mean maybe as kids hiding under the covers late at night


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

john_a_karr said:


> Thanks for the replies ... even the snarky one, Atunah. My Kindle was a gift, and I do enjoy it. Just thought there might be an option for some kind of backlight to read in bed while the wife is trying to sleep. I do get quite enough eye strain with writing on a laptop and working with computers for a living. Still ... not having to use a flashlight for that little bit of reading time in the dark would be cool. Maybe in the future.


Just get a book light. Amazon makes a case with one built in. Or you can hit a Borders or any other book store and pick up a $10 or so clip on one.

Try that out for a while, and if you don't like it you can return it and try something else that's backlit.


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

People always say eink cannot be backlit, but I had that Samsung phone for a while with the eink keypad and it was almost certainly backlit.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Try it a while, see if you like it with booklights and such.
> 
> For the future, e ink won't have backlight since it wont work. But I am keeping my eye out for the dual screens. The Adam is coming out and you basically have 2 displays on the tablet. Backlit and then a reflective type for using in sunlight and it has no backlight and saves battery. I would love to have a laptop/tablet like that. That way there is an option.
> 
> ...


I am nobody. I always use a small flashlight at night when reading paperbooks so as not to disturb my husband. Just saying some people do use them.

Op - Hope you like your Kindle.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

brandydandy said:


> I am nobody. I always use a small flashlight at night when reading paperbooks so as not to disturb my husband. Just saying some people do use them.
> 
> Op - Hope you like your Kindle.


Why would you use a flashlight when there are booklights which will do the same thing and are easier to use?

For the Kindle, really recommend the official cover with built in light. It's not cheap but it's worth it in my opinion... it's very effective and soooo convenient.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Why would you use a flashlight when there are booklights which will do the same thing and are easier to use?
> 
> For the Kindle, really recommend the official cover with built in light. It's not cheap but it's worth it in my opinion... it's very effective and soooo convenient.


And given that the light needs no batteries (it uses the Kindle battery for power), and you'll probably want a case anyway, it probably ends up being a cheaper option in the long run.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

No... and of all of the things I love about the Kindle.... not being backlit is my VERY FAVORITE thing!!  I can now read twice as long as I used to.... my eyes don't get tired or strained.... it's wonderful!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Another recommendation for the Kindle lighted cover. I love mine. No batteries to replace and I always have it with me - in a dark car waiting to pick up kids, in a less than ideal light situation at home or reading in bed - my favorite.

What's great about it is when the Kindle goes to sleep (if I fall asleep reading...), the light goes off! Love that feature!

​
Many colors available!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I use the Triple LED book light by Mighty Bright.  I've tried a few different ones and it's been my favorite so far.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

brandydandy said:


> I am nobody. I always use a small flashlight at night when reading paperbooks so as not to disturb my husband. Just saying some people do use them.
> 
> Op - Hope you like your Kindle.


Thanks brandy, from one nobody to another . Yeah, they're not like the flashlights of old. Small, LED is what I have. Booklights are ok but frail.

Thanks for the good info, everyone!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's another option:

http://www.panthervision.com/store/led-lighted-reading-glasses


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Here's another option:
> 
> http://www.panthervision.com/store/led-lighted-reading-glasses


actually, since I already wear glasses, I like this one

http://www.panthervision.com/led-clip-on-reading-light-item.html


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

That was one of the first things my husband asked when he saw my Kindle...what happened to the backlight. I personally prefer it without one. I can read it for just as long as a book because it doesn't hurt my eyes.

From the POV of the sleeping spouse in bed with a husband who often uses his iPod while going to sleep, the backlit screen is much more annoying than a little booklight or even a small lamp on a table would be.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

brandydandy said:


> I am nobody. I always use a small flashlight at night when reading paperbooks so as not to disturb my husband. Just saying some people do use them.


I too am nobody. I use a two LED headlamp for reading - way cheaper than a dedicated book light.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a headlamp reader too!!!! I have a booklight for out in public but at home I use my little headlamp, been doing it for years. It casts the perfect light, no glare and no hotspots.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I use a DTB booklight, but because it wasn't designed for a Kindle, it doesn't fit so I hold it like a flashlight. I am still waiting for the perfect Kindle light - into 3rd generation Kindle and I still don't have a light! Duh.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Here's another option:
> 
> http://www.panthervision.com/store/led-lighted-reading-glasses


Wow, I've never seen anything like that. Looks kinda odd, but awesome at the same time. Does it glare?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

meeko350 said:


> Wow, I've never seen anything like that. Looks kinda odd, but awesome at the same time. Does it glare?


I don't have them so I can't tell you if they glare. (Still looking... most of the ones I've seen are too high power for me since I only need 1.0.) I'm imagining one could adjust the angle of the Kindle to avoid it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

The lighted Kindle cover has worked very well for me.  I just hope it will last since it was so expensive!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I am in front of a computer all day at work.  The last thing I want to look at when I am relaxing at home is another backlit screen.  The Kindle is perfect for my tired achy eyes.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

My eyes are plenty tired after work as well. But for that last bit of reading in bed, there are a few of us who'd like the option of some kind of built-in light for the Kindle. I peeked at lighted Kindle covers and they seem ok but I already have a standard cover (another gift). A Van Gogh lighted cover would be outstanding. They have Van Gogh skins, but not covers.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> I am in front of a computer all day at work. The last thing I want to look at when I am relaxing at home is another backlit screen. The Kindle is perfect for my tired achy eyes.


I too prefer e-ink for reading.

But I will say that reading on an iPad doesn't tire my eyes nearly as bad as a computer monitor. I think it's being able to easily adjust the brightness, and even more, being able to read in a normal position/distance just like I do with a Kindle or book. Hard to get the ergonomics, viewing distance etc. right on a desktop or even laptop/netbook vs. a tablet.

That said, I'll always have a e-ink (or future reflective screen tech.) e-reader for novel reading. Any tablet I get will be for reading letter sized documents, magazines and comics that don't work on smaller screens and/or need color.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> But I will say that reading on an iPad doesn't tire my eyes nearly as bad as a computer monitor.


This is an interesting, and helpful, observation. It makes sense, given your description.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I too prefer e-ink for reading.
> 
> But I will say that reading on an iPad doesn't tire my eyes nearly as bad as a computer monitor. I think it's being able to easily adjust the brightness, and even more, being able to read in a normal position/distance just like I do with a Kindle or book. Hard to get the ergonomics, viewing distance etc. right on a desktop or even laptop/netbook vs. a tablet.
> 
> That said, I'll always have a e-ink (or future reflective screen tech.) e-reader for novel reading. Any tablet I get will be for reading letter sized documents, magazines and comics that don't work on smaller screens and/or need color.


I too am glad you mentioned this. I think when it comes time to replace the laptop I will consider an iPad

Lynn L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lynn said:


> I too am glad you mentioned this. I think when it comes time to replace the laptop I will consider an iPad
> 
> Lynn L


Yeah, if all you're doing with your laptop is reading, surfing the web, some e-mail and video watching etc. then an iPad (or other tablet) is a better form factor for that kind of stuff IMO.

If you're doing anything that requires a lot for writing/typing, then an iPad (even with keyboard dock etc.) can't replace a laptop. Myself, I'd always have both, once I get a tablet anyway, but I have the luxury of having a work-provided laptop.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

john_a_karr said:


> My eyes are plenty tired after work as well. But for that last bit of reading in bed, there are a few of us who'd like the option of some kind of built-in light for the Kindle. I peeked at lighted Kindle covers and they seem ok but I already have a standard cover (another gift). A Van Gogh lighted cover would be outstanding. They have Van Gogh skins, but not covers.


If it is an Amazon cover, I would like to suggest you give serious thought to asking Amazon to exchange it for a lighted cover. The lighted covers are soooo awesome. I cannot even begin to put in words how nice they are. No worrying about changing batteries. No extras to carry or leave behind. Truly a fantastic addition to your Kindle. I have several other covers, but the lighted Amazon cover just never comes off.

Also, you might want to watch Icon Shoes website if you are serious about a Van Gogh cover. They are expanding their Kindle covers and in the past have offered Van Gogh leather items.

http://www.iconshoes.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=kindle&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a small netbook but I cannot adjust the brightness to make it comfortable, not in a totaly dark room anyway. If I am on my netbook at night I have a light on or my headlamp. It might be because it's an inexpensive one. 

The neighbor just got a color nook and it doesn't seem any better than my netbook.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm another person who sits in front of a computer all day for work. The eInk screen on my Kindle is a very welcome change when reading. 

If I had a K3, I'd opt for the lighted Kindle cover, or one of the m-edge flip-top cases and book light. Since I still have a K1, the m-edge case and book light work very well. I can read for hours on my Kindle.

When away from my Kindle, I'll also read on my Android phone (also used to read on my BlackBerry), giving me an adequate backlit screen for reading. I love that my ebooks sync the last-read location between the two devices. It makes swapping between the two easy to do.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mcostas said:


> I have a small netbook but I cannot adjust the brightness to make it comfortable, not in a totaly dark room anyway. If I am on my netbook at night I have a light on or my headlamp. It might be because it's an inexpensive one.
> 
> The neighbor just got a color nook and it doesn't seem any better than my netbook.


Not sure if the Nook color has this option, but in the iPad you can easily invert the color so you get white text on a black background which is great for reading in dark/dim rooms.

Again, I'm sticking with my Kindle for sure but I do find reading on the iPad a ton easier on the eyes than on my laptop due to the ease of adjusting brightness and color schemes and being able to get the distance/angle the same I do on a Kindle or paper book.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I too am glad you mentioned this. I think when it comes time to replace the laptop I will consider an iPad
> 
> Lynn L


I would suggest checking out a MacBook Air as well. I have the 11" base model and while the specs look horrible, especially for the price, I think that the only people that would find it inadequate are those that will be doing a lot of video editing, or people that require a high performance gaming machine.

To give an example. Just for the heck of it I decided to see what would happen if I played a movie in iTunes (I chose the new Star Trek movie), while clicking on links in Safari, and turning pages in one of my magazines in Zinio, and while the screen is too small for all of that at once, everything worked just fine.



mcostas said:


> The neighbor just got a color nook and it doesn't seem any better than my netbook.


It could be the brightness setting. I use the lowest brightness setting with my nook color and have found it to be much easier on my eyes than my Sony desktop monitor, as well as my hand me down Toshiba laptop (I've tried the B&N app on both and couldn't stand using it, even with the inverted color scheme), it's not any better than my MacBook Air though.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

john_a_karr said:


> My eyes are plenty tired after work as well. But for that last bit of reading in bed, there are a few of us who'd like the option of some kind of built-in light for the Kindle. I peeked at lighted Kindle covers and they seem ok but I already have a standard cover (another gift). A Van Gogh lighted cover would be outstanding. They have Van Gogh skins, but not covers.


You can always try a clip on light and clip it on a hat or the kindle cover. Or all else fails, get one of these head lamps so that you don't have to hold your kindle or book and a flash light ;-)


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> If it is an Amazon cover, I would like to suggest you give serious thought to asking Amazon to exchange it for a lighted cover. The lighted covers are soooo awesome. I cannot even begin to put in words how nice they are. No worrying about changing batteries. No extras to carry or leave behind. Truly a fantastic addition to your Kindle. I have several other covers, but the lighted Amazon cover just never comes off.
> 
> Also, you might want to watch Icon Shoes website if you are serious about a Van Gogh cover. They are expanding their Kindle covers and in the past have offered Van Gogh leather items.
> 
> http://www.iconshoes.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=kindle&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


Thanks, I think I'll go that route, since it's one less item to keep track of when the light is part of the cover


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> Or all else fails, get one of these head lamps so that you don't have to hold your kindle or book and a flash light ;-)


Think I'll go with the Kindle cover w/light for reading, but jogging the trail at night, I bet that head lamp would be perfect. It "projects light up to 15-ft. away ..."


----------

